# Your fave shorts



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2012)

There are many great Youtube shorts, and sometimes they are better than feature films. What are your faves, and why?


[video=youtube;PGzghUQRVk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGzghUQRVk8&feature=relmfu[/video]
I love this one for its crooked style and great storytelling


[video=youtube;JATr3vNOIYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JATr3vNOIYA&feature=related[/video]
The music fits this video so well!


[video=youtube;pJIxA2RbW2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJIxA2RbW2A&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=8&feature=plpp_video[/video]
I'm a sucker for sci-fi. This is scifi done right.


And so is this. Impressive action!
[video=youtube;agk2svo7svI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agk2svo7svI&feature=related[/video]


...You'll see why I like this. It's got vikings, too
[video=youtube;MV5w262XvCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV5w262XvCU&feature=related[/video]


One of my fave post apoc shorts
[video=youtube;doteMqP6eSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doteMqP6eSc&feature=related[/video]


Steampunk! (Dunno if it's music for the vid, or vid for the music, Either way, really cool)
[video=youtube;H1mX8ptsmBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1mX8ptsmBM&feature=related[/video]


----------

